# Milan: Goldman Sachs rifinanzia il debito con Elliott.



## admin (21 Giugno 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 21 giugno, in ambienti finanziari gira la voce secondo la quale Goldman Sachs è pronta ad intervenire, molto rapidamente, per rifinanziare il debito con Elliott a tassi più bassi. I tassi attuali sono, in media, del 9,5%.


----------



## Activia01 (21 Giugno 2017)

A che pro?


----------



## neversayconte (21 Giugno 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> A che pro?



sconto sul finanziamento.

p.s. è una buona notizia.


----------



## Coripra (21 Giugno 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> sconto sul finanziamento.
> 
> p.s. è una buona notizia.



Eh sì: per diversi motivi, oltre a quello "banale" di minor interessi da restituire: evidente dimostrazione di affidabilità del progetto, aumentato appeal, ulteriore visibilità


----------



## wfiesso (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 21 giugno, in ambienti finanziari gira la voce secondo la quale Goldman Sachs è pronta ad intervenire, molto rapidamente, per rifinanziare il debito con Elliott a tassi più bassi. I tassi attuali sono, in media, del 9,5%.



Eh ma il Milan è a rischio fallimento...


----------



## mrsmit (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 21 giugno, in ambienti finanziari gira la voce secondo la quale Goldman Sachs è pronta ad intervenire, molto rapidamente, per rifinanziare il debito con Elliott a tassi più bassi. I tassi attuali sono, in media, del 9,5%.



Meglio così, ci sarà un finanziamento probabilmente più a lungo termine rispetto al brevissimo prestito di elliot, così la scadenza non sarà pressante.
Ps: almeno se la smetteranno di romperci con la storia che siamo di elliot.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Giugno 2017)

Molto bene


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Giugno 2017)

admin ha scritto:


> secondo quanto riportato da repubblica in edicola oggi, 21 giugno, in ambienti finanziari gira la voce secondo la quale goldman sachs è pronta ad intervenire, molto rapidamente, per rifinanziare il debito con elliott a tassi più bassi. I tassi attuali sono, in media, del 9,5%.



bancorottaaaaa1!1!11!1!


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 21 giugno, in ambienti finanziari gira la voce secondo la quale Goldman Sachs è pronta ad intervenire, molto rapidamente, per rifinanziare il debito con Elliott a tassi più bassi. I tassi attuali sono, in media, del 9,5%.



Molto bene


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 21 giugno, in ambienti finanziari gira la voce secondo la quale Goldman Sachs è pronta ad intervenire, molto rapidamente, per rifinanziare il debito con Elliott a tassi più bassi. I tassi attuali sono, in media, del 9,5%.



Ottima notizia.


----------



## diavolo (21 Giugno 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Meglio così, ci sarà un finanziamento probabilmente più a lungo termine rispetto al brevissimo prestito di elliot, così la scadenza non sarà pressante.
> Ps: almeno se la smetteranno di romperci con la storia che siamo di elliot.



Diranno che siamo di Goldman Sachs


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Giugno 2017)

Del rifinanziamento ne ho parlato parecchi giorni fa. Qualsiasi superbanca farebbe carte false per garantirci un prestito più a lungo termine con tassi discreti e meno da strozzini di Elliot. Evidentemente se la Goldman vuole rifinanziarlo è perchè ha letto il piano finanziario di Mr Li. Fassone si è sempre professato tranquillo e se si convincono loro figurarsi la UEFA nel VA.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 21 giugno, in ambienti finanziari gira la voce secondo la quale Goldman Sachs è pronta ad intervenire, molto rapidamente, per rifinanziare il debito con Elliott a tassi più bassi. I tassi attuali sono, in media, del 9,5%.



A me pare un'ottima notizia, ma da ignorante in materia aspetto il parere di utenti più esperti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Diranno che siamo di Goldman Sachs



Ahahaha sicuro! Per certi servi saremo sempre a rischio fallimento, ma lasciamoli rosicare.


----------



## Casnop (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 21 giugno, in ambienti finanziari gira la voce secondo la quale Goldman Sachs è pronta ad intervenire, molto rapidamente, per rifinanziare il debito con Elliott a tassi più bassi. I tassi attuali sono, in media, del 9,5%.


Si riduce il rischio finanziario perché i tempi di rimborso si allungano. Il prestito ponte, stante la sua natura di credito di urgenza, aveva per ciò stesso una valutazione di rischio più elevato, testimoniata da più alti tassi ed un tempo di rimborso più ridotto. Ora, a closing ottenuto, ed a piano industriale e di investimenti dispiegato ed avviato, aumentano le sicurezze economiche e le condizioni finanziarie per il finanziatore, ed il credito è più strutturato e garantito. Una buona notizia .


----------

